# Compte piraté



## fjacquel (14 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

Ce matin vers 7:45, j’ai reçu deux mails de Apple concernant mon compte iCloud. 
- le premier a 7:43 me disant que j’ai demandé le réinitialisation de mon mot de passe
- le deuxième à 7:45 me disant que mon mot de passe a bien été réinitialiser. 

Après mon iPhone m’informe que mon mot de passe iCloud n’est plus bon et qu’il faut le ré-enregistré. 

Je ne comprends pas comment on peut changer mon mot de passe iCloud sans connaître les réponses aux question iCloud...

Depuis 8h j’ai fait une demande de changement de mot de passe iCloud en choisissant l’identification à 2 facteurs. 

Mais je me pose quand même la question de comment quelqu’un a pu changé mon mot de passe iCloud.....

Bonne journée. 

Florent


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,

N'y avait-il pas un lien dans les messages indiquant que tu devais cliquer dessus si tu n'étais pas l'auteur des modifications ?


----------



## fjacquel (14 Mai 2018)

Si, il y avait le lien "iforgot".

Voici le mail :
----------------
Chère/Cher ******(j'ai caché mon nom),
Vous avez récemment fait une demande de réinitialisation du mot de passe de votre identifiant Apple. Pour terminer le processus, veuillez cliquer sur le lien ci‑dessous.
Réinitialiser maintenant >
Si vous n’êtes pas l’auteur de cette modification ou si vous pensez qu’une personne non autorisée a eu accès à votre compte, rendez‑vous immédiatement sur iforgot.apple.com pour réinitialiser votre mot de passe. Connectez‑vous ensuite à la page de gestion de votre identifiant Apple sur https://appleid.apple.com pour consulter et mettre à jour vos réglages de sécurité.
----------

J'ai utilisé ce lien.


----------



## mokuchley (14 Mai 2018)

en telephonant a apple, ils vous confirmeront la veracité des mails.Et vous pourrez discuter du soucis des mot de passe icloud.

PS: j'ai reçu un mail pour le même sujet.J'ai effectué le changement sans me poser la questions.Je me suis dit (et encore aujourd'hui ) que c'étais peut-être un faux.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mai 2018)

fjacquel a dit:


> Si, il y avait le lien "iforgot".
> 
> Voici le mail :
> ----------------


Sauf erreur de ma part, les liens ont bien l'air de provenir de chez Apple. Donc pas de fishing en vue, je crois…


----------



## Vinzzz25 (14 Mai 2018)

même chose ce matin pour moi (6:04)  ... pour un Apple ID (XXXXXX@aliceadsl.fr) qui utilisait une de mes ancienne adresse mail ... et je n'ai jamais crée d'Apple ID avec cette adresse ... les mails provenaient bien d'Apple
mystère ...
j'ai changé le mdp ,sup les données et désactivé le compte vu qu'on ne peut pas supprimer un identifiant Apple ...

les mails provenaient de  : appleid@id.apple.com


----------



## fjacquel (14 Mai 2018)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> même chose ce matin pour moi (6:04)  ... pour un Apple ID (XXXXXX@aliceadsl.fr) qui utilisait une de mes ancienne adresse mail ... et je n'ai jamais crée d'Apple ID avec cette adresse ... les mails provenaient bien d'Apple
> mystère ...
> j'ai changé le mdp ,sup les données et désactivé le compte vu qu'on ne peut pas supprimer un identifiant Apple ...




Moi j’avais une adresse de récupération en « xxxx@gmail.com ». Une vieille adresse que j’ai remplacé aujourd’hui par le mail pro ce matin. 

Peut-être que les serveurs iCloud se sont fait piraté....


----------



## Madame Mim (15 Mai 2018)

Ces derniers jours il y a beaucoup de tentatives de phishing avec des pseudos mails Apple. J'en ai reçu plusieurs sur une adresse mail qui n'a absolument jamais servi pour un identifiant Apple.
Et j’avoue qu’ils sont de mieux en mieux faits et qu'une personne non avertie pourrait facilement se faire prendre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mai 2018)

Une règle importante quand on reçoit ce genre de mail : ne pas utiliser le lien du mail


----------



## Vinzzz25 (22 Mai 2018)

j'ai reçu de nouveau cette nuit des mails d'apple pour changer le mot de passe d'un identifiant apple que je n'ai pas créé et qui utilise une de mes adresse mail ...
je prends un rdv tel avec apple pour demander à ce qu'ils suppriment cet ID Apple , 30 min de dialogue de sourds ...
le mec de chez Apple me demande de répondre aux questions de sécurité (qui sont en anglais par ailleurs) ... je lui explique que je ne peux pas répondre aux questions de sécurité puisque ce n'est pas moi qui ai créé cet identifiant apple ... mais par contre je reçois bien les mails puisque c'est mon adresse mail !
j'ai 2 autres Apple ID avec une identification à 2 facteurs ... (avec lesquels je n'ai jamais eu de probs)
Le mec au tel m'explique qu'il va en référer à un ingénieur ... sérieux ! quelle bande de branques  ... quelle perte de temps !
je lui demande simplement de ne plus être emmerdé par des mails de qqu'un qui utilise une de mes  adresses mail comme identifiant Apple ... c'est fou ça !
EDIT : le mec vient de me rappeler pour que je lui confirme un code que je viens de recevoir par mail (sur l'adresse utilisée pour l'Apple ID) ... et qu'il me rappelle d'ici 24h / 72h  ...   pffffffffff ...  Simple ....
Ça devient comme chez FREE l'assistance Apple ... incompétente


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2018)

C’est simple, fait un reset du mot de passe et pique le compe


----------



## Vinzzz25 (22 Mai 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> C’est simple, fait un reset du mot de passe et pique le compe


oui je peux changer le mot de passe ... mais je ne peux pas accéder au compte (pour le suspendre ou le sup) car je ne peux pas répondre aux questions de sécurité vu que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai créé

"pique le compe"  ?????

ce que le mec d'Apple aurait dû faire en 2 min au lieu de blablater pdt 1/2h c'est de vérifier mon adresse mail , m'envoyer un code de réinitialisation pour cet Apple ID sur cette adresse mail pour m'attribuer cet Apple ID , libre à moi de le garder ou de le sup.
Au moins il ne serait pas utilisé par qq'un d'autre qui ne peut rien en faire ...


----------



## duti (5 Octobre 2019)

bonjour j'ai le meme soucis , je recois des mails sur mon adresse perso , des factures etc.. je souhaite aussi aller modifier le compte , j'ai eu apple qui ne peut rien faire etc.. avez-vous finalement trouver une solutions?
merci


----------



## Sdelabonnement (5 Octobre 2019)

duti a dit:


> bonjour j'ai le meme soucis , je recois des mails sur mon adresse perso , des factures etc.. je souhaite aussi aller modifier le compte , j'ai eu apple qui ne peut rien faire etc.. avez-vous finalement trouver une solutions?
> merci



Vous n’avez plus accès à votre compte iCloud ? Les mots de passent ont été changés par le hacker ?


----------



## duti (5 Octobre 2019)

Vinzzz25 a dit:


> oui je peux changer le mot de passe ... mais je ne peux pas accéder au compte (pour le suspendre ou le sup) car je ne peux pas répondre aux questions de sécurité vu que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai créé
> 
> "pique le compe"  ?????
> 
> ...





bonjour avez vous trouver une solution , j'ai exactement le meme problemes


----------



## duti (5 Octobre 2019)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Vous n’avez plus accès à votre compte iCloud ? Les mots de passent ont été changés par le hacker ?




non inverse je recoie des mails sur ma boite perso , je modifier le compte du titulaire mais apres avoir reinitiamiser le compte je suis bloqué par les questions de securité


----------

